# Substrate Questions



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, the mineralized soil is only a small layer at the bottom of the capping substrate. I use 1/2" layer and then cap with whatever I feel like.

I use this exclusively and I mostly grow crypts and I have had nothing but great success. It takes some time to prepare the soil, but I find it worth it.

No feedback on Aquasoil.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Well, the mineralized soil is only a small layer at the bottom of the capping substrate. I use 1/2" layer and then cap with whatever I feel like.
> 
> I use this exclusively and I mostly grow crypts and I have had nothing but great success. It takes some time to prepare the soil, but I find it worth it.
> 
> No feedback on Aquasoil.


What do you typically use to cap it with? Is eco complete a decent cap? Also I read somewhere you suggested stirring the mts up occasionally to avoid the roots being compacted. Would using the malaysian trumpet snails eliminate the need for this? I really want a tank that I can literally just set it and forget about it.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Aquasoil all the way, but I do enjoy moving plants around femme time to time.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Get the best of both worlds! MTS capped with AS!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If cost were not in issue I would use aquasoil. It gives you the option to move things around if you ever need to. Also when your crypts get all nice and healthy with tons of side shoots, you'll want to uproot them to sell them. But that'll be far from now.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah the only concern I had with all of that was I heard aquasoil is pretty much spent in a years time. Where as a crypt tank can take a year or more just to fill in to its full potential.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

TactusMortus said:


> What do you typically use to cap it with? Is eco complete a decent cap? Also I read somewhere you suggested stirring the mts up occasionally to avoid the roots being compacted. Would using the malaysian trumpet snails eliminate the need for this? I really want a tank that I can literally just set it and forget about it.


The only time I had a problem was when I used to much of the MTS on the bottom and used a very tight (or small) grained capping material (Like sand).

Eco would be fine to cap with, but I just use inert gravel. The MTS will do its job. If you are concerned about uprooting plants alot, yes, it does get mucky, but it will settle out pretty quick.



speedie408 said:


> Get the best of both worlds! MTS capped with AS!


Awesome idea if you can afford it.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Get the best of both worlds! MTS capped with AS!


I would definitely go this route however the intial ammonia spike scares me as all of my fish are going to be crammed in a few 29 gallon tanks while I pull of this rescape. I would rather have them back in there home in a week then a month.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I have decided I am going to go with MTS for simply fact that I don't want to have to dose on a regular basis. Also not a big fan of dumping 50 gallons of water out the window once a week.

Now I am stuck on what you use as cap for the MTS. If money were not a concern and you were looking for a black substrate what would you cap your MTS with?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

TactusMortus said:


> I would definitely go this route however the intial ammonia spike scares me as all of my fish are going to be crammed in a few 29 gallon tanks while I pull of this rescape. I would rather have them back in there home in a week then a month.


You can do it if you do it right. Your fish might be crammed but as long as your filtration is good on that holding tank, it should suffice till your tank cycles. 

I've never shown this tank before but it's my Erio farm tank that uses MTS capped with AS. Grows wonderful plants and I never do water changes nor do I dose.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh wow I have always seen this tank in the background of pics but this is the first time I have seen an actual FTS of this tank. Beautiful farm right there!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

+1 for Aqua Soil. I personally wouldn't bother with anything else as long as the substrate will not be disturbed on a regular basis.

My ADA 120-P has 4+ year old ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia II, and my plants are growing well.









Please excuse all the floating glosso and HC that I just mowed down before taking a pic LOL!

I also have a 12" cube with the new Aqua Soul Multi-type, and I'm also liking it.

As for the ammonia leeching, the best you can do is to "seed" with as much bacteria as you can and do daily water changes. When I restarted my 120-P earlier this year, it took me a little less than 2 weeks to fully cycle the tank using a HOB filter from an established tank and almost daily water changes.

I have read good things about zeolite to absorb ammonia, but unfortunately have not tried it YET. I do have it on hand and will use on another tank that I'm starting in the next few days.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

zergling said:


> +1 for Aqua Soil. I personally wouldn't bother with anything else as long as the substrate will not be disturbed on a regular basis.
> 
> My ADA 120-P has 4+ year old ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia II, and my plants are growing well.
> 
> ...


Do you dose any ferts though?


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

TactusMortus said:


> Do you dose any ferts though?


Yes sir - GH booster, nitrates, and phosphates, every other day. Powdered ferts are cheap, why worry about getting limited?

I haven't been dosing any trace elements lately, though.

BTW, regarding the crypt melt you mentioned on your OP - there's quite a few green gecko's there from speedie408 that did not go through that, at all. I just made sure I kept all the roots intact, and squeezed it all into the substrate LOL!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

zergling said:


> Yes sir - GH booster, nitrates, and phosphates, every other day. Powdered ferts are cheap, why worry about getting limited?
> 
> I haven't been dosing any trace elements lately, though.
> 
> BTW, regarding the crypt melt you mentioned on your OP - there's quite a few green gecko's there from speedie408 that did not go through that, at all. I just made sure I kept all the roots intact, and squeezed it all into the substrate LOL!


Cost is not the problem my time is. I want to have a tank that I literally only touch once every 3-5 weeks for a water change with the exception of daily feeding.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

TactusMortus said:


> Cost is not the problem my time is. I want to have a tank that I literally only touch once every 3-5 weeks for a water change with the exception of daily feeding.


Ah, gotcha -- I can't help you with that, then. My own tanks and inhabitants have always been much better with frequent water changes.

Come to think of it, there was a point back in '08 where my ADA 120-P got so neglected, I had l.repens covering 75% of the surface and growing emersed growths that would just shrivel and dry up. Everything survived then with only daily feeding, no dosing, very little CO2 (clogged ADA Pollen diffuser = big bubbles = not good dissolving of CO2), no water changes. I only topped up when the water was so low the water from the filter would make loud splashing noises. _But the tank was an absolute eyesore_. I think that lasted for a few months before I moved all the inhabitants to another tank and drained the 120-P.

That 4 bags of ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia II substrate I started with in '07 is still there up to today, though I did add two bags worth of the same soil (from other tanks that I broke down) when I restarted the tank earlier this year.


----------

